#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  DCE Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Dronacharya College of Engineering(DCE), Gurgaon was established in 1998. The college has accepted education as a highway to achieve its long cherished goals. It is one of the best technical institutions in the state of Haryana. The College has steadily grown marching on the path of progress from an initial intake of 120 students in 1998-99 session to 420 in 2008-09 session. The primary aim of the College is Quality Education. The management, on a regular basis, consults with the students, employees and the community on their views of the college in order to continuously improve the quality and relevance of what is being offered.

Dronacharya College of Engineering (DCE), Gurgaon affiliated to MDU University, Rohtak is one of India's top rated technical institute in Haryana and India. DCE was set up in 1998 and has worked on to provide best education facilities and faculties to its students. At Dronacharya Engineering College Apart from education, stress is given on all round development of the personality of the students. Admission in DCE is through CEET or Entrance Test conducted by Maharishi Dayanand University, Rohtak. 

*Branches* 
CSEITECMechanicalBio - MedicalCivilElectronics and Computer Engineering
*Fee Structure :
*
Total Fee for 1st Year: Rs. 99900
Total Fee for 2nd Year: Rs. 82950
Total Fee for 3rd Year: Rs. 82950
Total Fee for 4th Year: Rs. 84350

Total Fee: Rs. 350150

*Campus Facilities*

In todays world an elevated, exemplary and ideal academic environment is of foremost importance for any Institute and it becomes all the more important in case it is an institute imparting teaching and training in professional courses. Dronacharya College of Engineering, Farrukhnagar (Gurgaon) has an enviable infrastructure. A historic look emanates from the state-of-art building having spacious class rooms with LCD Projectors and well equipped labs fitted with OHPs. An excellent Internet facility 768 KBPS by Primus adds a new dimension to it. 

*Library*

The college is an institutional member of British Council Division Library, New Delhi and American Information Resource Centre, New Delhi. Our students can avail Library and Information Services of these centers for their specialized information needs, where in they can get a very large volume of books & periodicals along with audio-video, digital and online information resources.

College library has taken the membership of INDEST-AICTE Consortium for the subscription of online electronic resources. Under the membership library has subscribed for IEL On Line & ASME On Line.

Library is also an institutional member of Developing Library Network (DELNET). Besides providing on line access to various DELNET databases DELNET is also providing a very good DELNET Loan And Document Delivery Services to our Faculty & students.

The IRC also provides Book Bank facility wherein students can get the textbooks issued for the entire semester.

*Hostels*

It is for both boys and girls are among the essential requirements for students hailing from different parts across the country, since the Entrance Test for admission to engineering courses is of All India Level (AIEEE.) The College has a tastefully constructed Boys Hostel in the campus having one, two and three seaters. Hygienically prepared nutritious food, recreation room equipped with T.V., facility of indoor games and internet, exemplary discipline with desired freedom make the hostel a home away from home. The Girls Hostel at Sector-5, Gurgaon emulates the ideal academic environment where rules are abided by in their true spirit. We appreciate parents anxiety regarding a safe and secure environment for their wards. The wardens in both the hostels act as guardians for the hostelers. They are under the direct control of the registrar, a great disciplinarian. Ragging is given a big No both at our campus and in our hostels.

*Canteen*

The Canteen is the ideal shot for holding discussions, both academic & personal. The college has a beautifully constructed canteen which provides good quality hygienic food, snacks, juices, soft drinks etc. at reasonable prices. 

Placements

 *Placement Record* 



 Year                                              of passing
 Total no. of
                                            students passed
 Interested for placement
 Students 
                                            Placed
 No. of companies that conducted campus





 *2008*
 347
237
 185
36

*2009*
363
296
292
39

*2010*
346
280
194
79

 *2011*
 468
326
 128
55

 *2012*
 435
400
49
31








Queries are welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: GITM, Gurgaon 2012  Admissions, Cutoff , Branches, Fee Structure Discussion K.N. Modi University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements DPGITM Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches , Fee, Placements Discussion Savera Group of Institutes Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure Apeejay Satya University, Gurgaon 2012 Admission, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements

----------

